# CO2 Tablets?



## ffemt89 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone ever used these? Are they invert and fish safe??


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Tablet's such as in the Jungle Labs Fizz Factory type of setup? 

Waste of money ifn ya ask me. Go the DIY CO2 route if your tank fits the bill.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I used Jungle Brand CO2 tabs back when I didn't know much about plants. Used API LeafZone, Jungle CO2 tabs and Jungle root tabs and grew four plants successfully in a 10 gallon with standard gravel, standard 6700K T8 13W hood, and an under-gravel filter. Whether the CO2 tabs made that much of a difference I'm not sure, but they sure didn't hurt anything.

To the extent of my knowledge, CO2 fizz tabs release small amounts of CO2 into the water and large amounts of bicarbonate. Plants can utilize both forms for carbon, but CO2 is more easily absorbed. As stated, your best bet would be to set up a DIY CO2 system instead. It's cheaper and does a lot more for your plants.

Setup guides here:
DIY Yeast CO2 - The Planted Tank
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-co2-made-easy-5049.html


----------

